# Getting Started?



## Shagy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been interested in Golf for a while now, but never really got past just watching it on TV. I was wondering where is the best place to start actually playing the game?


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

The way I started playing golf was putt-putt, and then eventually I went to the range and I was hooked for life. But to answer your question I would start going to the driving range and hitting some balls and then start playing for real on a course. CB


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, once you start to understand the basic rules, see if you can hire some clubs and go for a game with one of your buddies. The best way to really learn the game is to play it, but don't go on your own until you know everything that you have to do (ettique, rules, clubs, etc).


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I would say the best way to start would be to find a friend or a relative that plays the game and ask if you can play with them some time. You may also want to borrow the gear just incase you dont like it.


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know if there is one where you live but here we have a couple of 18 hole par 3's. That's where I started and it's also where I took my girlfriend and a couple of friends that wanted to learn. It's nice because they have a driving range to work on your driving and then you can play the par 3's which are very forgiving and great for focusing on your short game. Plus it's wicked cheap! You can play 18 on a weekend for 12 bucks.


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

I started because we were bored one friday night and went to the driving range to smack some balls around and had a blast, fell into from there that was over ten years ago.I did go to the range till i felt some what comfortable and I started on par 3 to other par 62-64 executive courses.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

definitely hit the local driving range and then see if there's a public course nearby - rent before you buy, of course!


----------

